# Game 1: Bulls @ Heat (10/29 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 29, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

May this ring night against the Bulls, go much, much, much better than the last one.

Noah and Hinrich are questionable for this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay...finally a real game. Aside from the game in NO, and maybe Beasley's quarter of fun against SA, this preseason has been a grind to watch.

Gonna be a tough game. CHI is a well-built and coached squad with a ton of motivation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @ESPNNBA: Joakim Noah is "100 percent" for Tuesday's opener vs. Heat (via @NickFriedell):


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Heat fans are being asked to arrive early for opening night against the Chicago Bulls.
> Doors to the American Airlines Arena will be opening at 6:00 p.m.
> 
> The ring ceremony to honor last year's championship will begin at 7:15 p.m.
> ...


Someone on realgm claimed they heard there'll a hologram of Ray hitting "The Shot." That'd be bonkers.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CAN'T ****ING WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

This is it. Heat need to come out strong and make a statement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Will Manso ‏@WillManso 45m
> They're working on pre game ceremony on court. #Heat #cool pic.twitter.com/TeRe9UQ0Nl














> Will Manso ‏@WillManso 45m
> Won't give it away with pics or video, but they have video on court now that looks pretty amazing for pre game ceremony. #Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LET'S GO HEAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The whip is back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat starters: Mario/Wade/Lebron/UD/Bosh


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone surprised by how much people (in general) are sleeping on us? Lots of commentators/regular people are choosing the Bulls or Pacers over us in the East.

The fact is, during the second half of the season, after we had added Birdman and Wade was healthy, we were pretty much untouchable. People seem to be taking a Wade injury/sudden regression for granted.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1st step of the journey towards a 3-peat - going to be fun as always.

I always bring it up - but to those of us who have been here since around 2002, through the good, the bad, and the ugly - never forget how far we've come, and enjoy this ride while it lasts. 

That being said, I fully anticipate us going 98-0. LeBron MVP & DPOY. Oden Comeback player of the year. Beasley Most Improved. Ray Ray 6th Man. Spo Coach of the Year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I just can't make myself care about talking heads anymore. Who cares? Victory is only sweeter after doubt.



zanshadow said:


> This is it. Heat need to come out strong and make a statement.



Sorry, I keep reading Heat fans saying this, and this isn't any sort of bravado on my part...I don't get it. Heat don't need to make any sort of statements. Super pompous statement alert: We make our statements in June.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oden and Mason Jr are inactive.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Seeing as the Celtics are now the Astros of basketball, for at least this year... mind if I hitch myself to your guys' bandwagon?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's some video on the court that was shown before the TNT coverage began

http://instagram.com/p/gEdvMjoAxR/


Floods said:


> Seeing as the Celtics are now the Astros of basketball, for at least this year... mind if I hitch myself to your guys' bandwagon?


:cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy Elisburg has to eventually "pop" right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the ring


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm on the Heat -4.5 tonight. Good Luck Heat fans. 

I think the Bulls are a scary team for you come playoff time. I think tonight is a big statement in Rose's first game back. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hit Js right now. You can tell they're amped up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best ring yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh way off right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh with two embarrassing attempts after nice drives. Needs to go in tougher. That was on Boozer. Come on, m'dude. Don't do this beasting in preseason and flopping to start the regular season two years in a row.

We can't score for shit. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ice cold right now. wow.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

horrible start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These unis look better on the court/the authentic version.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heavy LeBron commercialization right now. Makes sense after the lack of commercials last year.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Birdaman passed out in the tub

This commercial is really cool. Love how much of the team is included. Well done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice of Lebron to get half the team involved in that commercial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed the material is shimmery, like our pre-Big 3 unis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful bounce on the Deng 3 attempt leads to 2 for Boozer


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait...no it's not shimmery material. Looks like it from far away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just put it on the rim Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SHAN3O


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray looks noticeably quicker than last year, particularly this point.

Man, switch the red and yellow on the name/numbers of the jerseys and they'd be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont like that yellow. Would have preferred something closer to gold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Thray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya Shane nice charge


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier is good at drawing charges.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shite...got a great look


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thibs gambled and left Deng in with 2 fouls. Now picks up his 3rd. 

Damn, dont know how Lebron missed that.

19-17 after 1

Ugly start, better finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A Shane 3 and Cole 3...These bench units often get things going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid gamble Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Butler now with 3 fouls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Three draws 3 on Butler


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's stroke not looking too sure right now

Nice jump ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great screen in transition by Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep missing on easy opportunities. The threes are nice, but need to start finishing the easy stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

couple of missed opportunities, but so far, nice minutes by the Wade-only lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's definitely carries his malaise from the Brooklyn game into this one. Another great drive and missed finish.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole with another three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, Cole. Just shook Rose bad.

Looking at the replay, great crossover, then Rose trips on bird's feet. Still nice though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333 again

nice find by Ray


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier! Nice play by Allen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Geez Wade...

There you go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets a FG. 

11pt lead. 

Great job by this group.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL @ that Cross on DRose By NoCole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is noticeably better with his handle and J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane trying to do too much after that steal. Cole gave it up to him too early, though.

:dwade: and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2WADE and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WHERE'S MY :dwade:???????


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane having a struggle.

Great D so far, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron: +1 on the rook


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

W3SSON


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeScoop!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a run


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It feels so good to be back posting for a purpose on the Heat forum.

I missed your crazy bastards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-7 run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're so bad at FTs...

Last time Ray hit a 3 in that corner in a real game? Yeah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

All that media Chicago hype for nothing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow I looked down and Boozer got a FT putback? Dog ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD. Cant lose that rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would prefer if we went up like this in the 2nd half. We've seen what happens when this team blows its load early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat basketball boys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is definitely quicker. He's getting in the paint and keeping his dribble alive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boozer has these bullshit games against us sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers making things happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, stop trying to get the ball inside to UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD picks up his 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick shot by Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier = Kevin Durant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too good of a pass by LeBron for Birdman

Maybe the weight loss is the reason Mario lead the league in preseason steals. He's quicker on the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-33 at the half

After a bad shooting start, Heat turn it up and put up a 31-5 run to get this lead.

Nice job keeping this lead up over 20 and not falling asleep and letting them back in.

Butler and Deng going out with 3 fouls each was obviously huge.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think even last year we had that championship team execution. This could be the year where they're all so practiced that they know exactly what they have to do in every situation to win the game and it flows naturally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

16 assists on 19 FGs. Remember when we were a "one-on-one" team? I think some people still think that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 10m
> That first stat is insane. RT @CoupNBA: Most corner-3s the Heat have hit in a game vs. Bulls in the last 3 seasons? 5. 1st half tonight? 4.


No doubt this will be the biggest adjustment for Thibs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No idea why they went with the same intro vid theme as last year, but they definitely did it better this time. Cool cinematography.



Adam said:


> I don't think even last year we had that championship team execution. This could be the year where they're all so practiced that they know exactly what they have to do in every situation to win the game and it flows naturally.


Thought we saw glimpses the last two seasons. Hoping we really put it together for a full season this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @ByTimReynolds 4m
> 
> This game is on pace for 108-66. Exactly on pace for that. Has that ever happened on a Bulls-Heat ring night ... wait ...


:eek8:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Wade going to do that thing again this year where he plays assy for national games?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade...awful. Not making the case against the "doubters" tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Major bail out foul for Rio. Had nothing going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is like the beginning of the 1st all over again. Sloppy as hell for both teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Noah didn't look quite right on that dunk attempt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng gets his 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Soooooo many easy looks not going for Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice rim protection by Bosh on Noah's dunk attempt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow we're playing dumb. LeBron loves those pull-up fadeaways when he gets a big on him. It's like he knows the smart thing to do is drive, so he shoots to throw the defender off or something. Airball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good timeout. 

Offense is looking bad. Just lucky right now that the Bulls are looking just as bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 point lead with Wade and Lebron a combined 5-18. Pretty rare what we're doing right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Requisite bed-shitting in progress

And Boozer with more junk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's taking UD forcing action off the dribble for this lineup to do anything good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So sloppy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great screen by Bosh to allow Ray to get to the baseline and get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thrio. He needed that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That offensive foul call on Ray was so Look-at-me-I'm-Joey-Crawford. Awful call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario wants to get paid. How did we not identify him as a quintessential contract year player?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is so ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Mario wants to get paid. How did we not identify him as a quintessential contract year player?


:yes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great drive and finish by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by bird and layup by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weak palming call. They're going to over-call that this year. Will hurt the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least make it less entertaining...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WONDERFUL pass from Bron to a cutting Birdman.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron:2Bird


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Solid game from LeWade and this is a laugher. Still need a strong 4th quarter to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-58 after 3

Again, Heat did great to not allow any big runs and keep this at 20, even with them playing like shit in that quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perfect timing for that great Nike Lebron commercial. Right after that sick, no look bounce pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Long Thray


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

NoCo!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick end to end Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray with his Heat-high 7 assists in just 16+ mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ray with his Heat-high 7 assists in just 16+ mins.


The additional bit of quickness both Mario and Ray have gained from their loss of weight, is very apparent.


Pay attention, Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great duck under by Dwyane

Nice steal by NoCo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade didn't even dribble the ball when the ref passed it to him to shoot the first free throw. He has terrible fundamentals at the line and still didn't fix them. Really sad that it's going to be another season of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot how frustrating Wade can make things. Missed 2 free throws, then gets stripped easily on the next possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice J Cole. Looks so confident in that pullup. One thing he always showed more potential with than Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Cole. Making plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole has played so good tonight


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole is on fire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So soft on that defensive rebound Bosh.



Adam said:


> Wade didn't even dribble the ball when the ref passed it to him to shoot the first free throw. He has terrible fundamentals at the line and still didn't fix them. Really sad that it's going to be another season of this.


LeBron's technique doesn't look much-improved either, despite the talk of shooting 80% from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Wade. Patience in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back nice post plays by Wade and Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron giving a lot of space to these shooters on 3s. Got lucky with Dunleavy and there Deng.

LeBron answers Wade in the post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pat looks puffier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels like way more than 16 TOs.

Surprised by how fine the numbers like. It seems like we're playing terribly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

People left already? What?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fouling a jump shooter now. 

10 point game just like that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow LeBron. Would've liked to see him sprint back after the TO. Ugly possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago gets praised so hard for anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our fans deserve the ridicule.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade fouled Butler by getting elbowed by him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm with you W2. Can't defend this. Embarrassing. Season opener and you can't hang around to watch what you believe to be a win?

Battithray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Win or lose, at least Spo will have a lot of evidence to ream these guys with.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37 points in the 4th for the Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THR33


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Three from Wade. 

It's always nice to beat Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-95

Stats show that the Heat did their usual thing on offense. Over 100 points, over 50% shooting, 11-20 from 3, and 26 assists on 37 made baskets. Looked way more sloppy though. 18 turnovers is too much, but to be expected early in the season.

Sucks that we couldnt rest our starters for tomorrow night, but the Bulls are like cochroaches and never go away.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I'm with you W2. Can't defend this. Embarrassing. Season opener and you can't hang around to watch what you believe to be a win?
> 
> Battithray!


I blame the organization too. There should be codes of conduct and rules for people who want to own season tickets. Identify the rich entitled assholes who behave like this and take their tickets away and sell them to somebody else. They probably have a waitlist a mile long for those seats. The prob is always the lower bowl never the upper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I blame the organization too. There should be codes of conduct and rules for people who want to own season tickets. Identify the rich entitled assholes who behave like this and take their tickets away and sell them to somebody else. They probably have a waitlist a mile long for those seats. The prob is always the lower bowl never the upper.


I'd put the fans leaving early on the jumbotron and have people boo them for leaving early. Just embarrass them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously. They unfortunately are the loud minority of Heat fans, and hence represent us nationally. Hopefully LeBron appreciates the more legitimate fans out there.

I don't know how the Heat's ticket prices compare to other team's, but I've heard people allude to them being unusually high. Prices real fans out of the visible seats.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When our defense was ON tonight, damn we look good…

It doesn't matter who we go up against, if we can turn them over and run, we cannot be beaten. 

The only reason it tightened up is that we committed 18 turnovers ourselves, because if we don't allow those pts. off turnovers and force teams to go against our set 1/2 court defense, they're elbows deep in trouble. 

Both PGs looked great tonight. Birdman was great energy as usual and active on the glass. The usual suspects were themselves. And Ray Ray & Shane hitting 7/10 outside was lovely.

However, I call for Spo's head for not showing us Beasley when the lead was around 30. FIRE SPO! (had to find something)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just got this notification on my phone. Heat are the 2nd team in NBA history to win 38 games in a 40 game stretch (across two seasons).

So what are we now, 39-3 in the regular season since bird joined the Heat?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CB in midseason, video bombing form 

http://instagram.com/p/gE2jzMoGY1/


----------



## A10La Salle55 (Jun 11, 2013)

The heat look incredible once again. Even though it is all about Lebron most of the time the bench is so deep. I honestly can't think of the last team that has had the depth they do.

HOWEVER, it is completely insulting to see fans leave to not only your true heat fans but the entire NBA. Who the hell leaves opening night after winning a national championship last season with one of the best players to ever play taking the court? UNBELIEVABLE! I for one know that crap would never ever fly in philly....ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've rewound the Bosh-LeBron bomb countless times on my DVR. His best yet. :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hope you guys enjoyed your fake win. Rose said he hurt his neck during the game, so that gives him a free pass in my mind.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

-33- said:


> 1st step of the journey towards a 3-peat - going to be fun as always.
> 
> I always bring it up - but to those of us who have been here since around 2002, through the good, the bad, and the ugly - never forget how far we've come, and enjoy this ride while it lasts.
> 
> That being said, I fully anticipate us going 98-0. LeBron MVP & DPOY. Oden Comeback player of the year. Beasley Most Improved. Ray Ray 6th Man. Spo Coach of the Year.


----------

